# Stupid people make me mad!



## Scott15

Some honda lover posted about the new super recyclers. He says that the top model with bbc has a quantum. And he is mad about it like he says here.

"To deny the technological advantage that the Intek or the Honda GCV engines have over the Quantum is crazy. if your going to pay a premium price you should get a premium engine....after all, after the deck the engine makes the lawnmower world go-round" 

Hmmmmn. Maybe he should read up and actually use a freaken honda gcv commercially before commenting on the quantum's performance.

Also on gardenweb a guy posted about a mower he had with a five year old honda gcv. And says it has began to get harder to start and doesn't run good. Hmmmn. I wonder why. He says he changed everything on it and is wondering why it won't start. That's easy. It's a FREAKEN honda.


These stupid honda lovers confuse me. They love these engines and when they break down because they're crap they wonder why. And they see the tec and briggs users cutting and never having a problem. It's like evolution. They believe it. But then they even doubt what the heck they're doing believing it.


----------



## bugman

yeah i've had my little 3.5hp briggs for five years, the coil went bad but thats it. i've had my quantum for 2 years no problem. even starts first pull, it has the lube power system thats like a cars oiling system and it gives great power and no problems hot or cold weather and be it heavy thick wet grass thats 2 feet high it cuts through it with ease, and thats the abuse i've done to it which is commercial like abuse, i have a 1990 something noma and the I/C engine has had no work done to the engine and that runs like new and starts easy. i have a 8 hp briggs on my murray 8 thats had a few quirks but it was the carb not the engine, that starts easy and runs like new, and its a 1982 engine. but ummm scott if they make you mad don't get upset, let them stew in their own problems till they realize, but this really ain't the place to talk about other sites though, wish we still had the off topic forum for it but we don't.


----------



## Scott15

Hank should bring it back. Beware of gardenweb. The sick webmaster is trying to hack jon's computer.


----------



## wingnut94

Hondas answer to cheap B&S.........You guessed it a throw away honda called gcv
First one I had to work on the push rod came clear through the head. But your right they are the cheapest engine Honda has put out. I kinda like the bigger hondas though.
Dave 
B&S MST OPEEA Certs


----------



## scrench

press ctrl. alt, and delete twice


----------



## bugman

hahah funny scrench.


----------



## scrench

bugman said:


> hahah funny scrench.


 
thought you might like that ,,


----------



## bugman

yeah either that or restart in msdos, guaranteed to screw you up if you don't know how to use it to get windows back on


----------



## scrench

click on the picture bugman , you will see what all honda lovers look like while reading this thread lol


----------



## bugman

hahaha while briggs owners will be like this


----------



## roperdude91

Scott15 said:


> Also on gardenweb a guy posted about a mower he had with a five year old honda gcv. And says it has began to get harder to start and doesn't run good. Hmmmn. I wonder why. He says he changed everything on it and is wondering why it won't start. That's easy. It's a FREAKEN honda.


well, the gcv's are an extremely soft sluminum for an engine and you can scrape away at the cylinder hardly touching it with a flatblade screwdriver

it will get harder and harder to start over time becuase it wears the cylinder so fast and it loses compression, low compression means hard starting.
an airfilter, sparkplug, and oil change aint gonna fix that, heck you cant fix it properly cuz when you take it apart to re ring it you aint gonna et all that eaten up plastic gears and crap back in right. heck you probably cant hone it either.
go to any authorized briggs dealer/service center and ask if the honda gcv is a premuim residential series engine like they say it is and they will tell you its a throw away engine.
thats what i got from all 3 of them here and a snapper dealer
they wont touch a honda gcv, you cant rebuild the darn things properly, hey dont use gaskets, they use HONDABOND, its freaking 15 bucks a tube and that will seal half a gcv160


----------



## roperdude91

bugman said:


> hahaha while briggs owners will be like this


ooh bannana man
hrrm that reminds me of postwhore on pfury bug, bobme :tongue: 
that was his avatar once
he always had one of the bannana man avatars, hed enlarge the smileys
hehe i always liked this one :freak:


----------



## bugman

yes exactly, its throw away, i could sit there all day scratching at a briggs alluminum block and not get hardly any alluminum, matter of fact my little 3.5 is as old as that mans honda, it still starts quick and runs great, and the bore looks like new!!, not a scratch on it. thats due to craftsmanship. like i said ths commercials are good but hey they are commercials. even though a briggs commericial is better  





yeah that banana is funny


----------



## Scott15

Yeah. Well, spike and all the stupid gardenwb honda lovers don't understand. Spike doesn't want us there because we are leading a revolution to help stupid honda loving people. But No!. We need stupid honda people because if it weren't for them, nobody would buy that crap.


I think spike is a honda represenative and that's why he hates us. Because he doesn't make money when people buy briggs or tec.


----------



## bugman

maybe he is


----------



## roperdude91

hey, go to any good briggs/tec/kohler/robin dealer, i get the same answer from every oen of them, macmillan's, tru arc, d&m all 3 gave the same answer, the hondas arent worth it(speaking about gc series)
macmillans refuses to sell hondas, leaving only the honda dealer to sell them, and they still have the same stack of engines sitting there in the shed, yeah, the shed behind the place, not on display. macmillans is experinmenting with selling those honda like korean engines they have all over ebay, heck, half the price and they run better too, they look just like the gx series hondas, except the paint is a tad bit darker, and the vertical shaft ones have the metal shroud and recoil housing, like the old hondas, when the gx's were in their peak point in quality(82-89)
i was looking at a snapper hivac that had a honda gcv160, like scotts, the engine blew, and mrmacmillan put one of those korean ones on there, 5.5hp korean honda lookalike, ran better than a gc, looked just like one of the older honda gxv's.
macmillan sells stihl, homelite, echo, redmax, snapper, lawnboy, briggs FOURCE FOUR mini 4 strokes, rebuilt/restored briggs engines that are from the 50's, 60's and 70's
they have a gravely rider thing there right now, 1937 30" cut, thats one odd sucker too.
they have a '47 clinton 6.3hp engine, an ooooold kohler, murray 20's from walmart, the idiots that dont change or check oil bring em there to fix them, they say you need a new engine, they tell them the price of the engine, the idiots say keep it, and macmillans fixes them up, they put a rebuilt briggs classic or a tecumseh on there and sell it, they sell too.


----------



## roperdude91

ooo look at this:
"A real Stainless Steel Deck. The wheel supports won`t rust thru and fall off and a Honda motor this thing should last forever.Buy it.
hehehe thats talking about this:
http://www.yardman.com/servlet/BrandProductDetail?ID=1564&CAT=1&SUB=51


----------



## Scott15

Yeah the honda will be first to go out next to the cheap fwd. Then buy a briggs I/C. Then it will last.


----------



## bugman

yeah replace it with a briggs, then you'll have a good mower


----------



## Scott15

I finally got the quantum opened that needed the pull start. The rope is in there but is stuck and can't get it to rewind.


----------



## bugman

if the rope is one it just may have stuck on the side if thats what your saying, if you have a flathead try prying it loose, either that or take it out to do it. sometimes you can yank hard and they'll hang so most of the time to fix that is too take em out.


----------



## roperdude91

hehe bug, he got sooo pathetic on the phone yesterday, i told im to go to a dealer


----------



## bbnissan

This is a little late in this discussion, but it goes back to the original post that "Stupid people make me mad!".

You need to look at things a little differently. Stupid people shouldn't make you mad, they should make money for you. Let them choose whatever motor they want, but learn how to repair said motor. That way when it craps out on them or they do something stupid, you can fix it for them and make a buck or two.


----------



## roperdude91

lol
thats why i like stupid people, i get a few my mower wont start or my trimmer or blower wont start and the problem is no gas, old gas, sparkplug disconnected, no sparkplug, no plug gap at all, wrong sparkplug, ive seen splitfires in briggs flatheads, not the right one either, 3/4 inch reach, it hits the piston, gets flattened and the engine wont turn


----------



## bugman

me as well, my 3.5, my murray 8, and my noma, and my two weeders were on count of stupid people, boy do i love it when they are stupid, and get this the noma had a 10 dollar part wrong with it.


----------



## Scott15

Yeah the guy I cut with said that people are not stupid. The scotts I picked up he said it's broke or else they would have fixed it. But people who are not mechaniclly talented don't know what the hell they are doing.

You might say that I'm pathetic. But that's with engine crap. I don't know much about that. But I would say that you're pathetic if you tried playing piano or do martial arts.


----------



## bugman

yes thats true, i don't make fun of you not knowing jack about a mower, but i help you with questions


----------



## roperdude91

i try not to make fun of him but you try talking to him on the phone bugman, id call you again bug i lost the number lol


----------



## bugman

yeah well just think, he knows more and has more sense then most people. mainly because he knows to ask before he does it.


----------



## Scott15

hmmmmn. YEAH Jonathon! That stupid piece of crap pain in the a$$ starter for the quantum is REALLY pissing me off. I'm throwing that piece of crap away! I take it to the dealer and they want to charge me all these high crazy prices!!!!! This is a piece of used crap and I don't want to spend money and not no if it works. I tried to fix it myself and the spring thing comes out of the little area and I can't get in back in. This thing really made me mad. I could of tore the whole thing up because I was soooooooooooooooooooooo mad. The only thing I will do is take the quattro and put in on the lawn-boy and get a gator blade. That's all. I'm trowing away all my trash. We have to clean up the yard and clean everything up. I don't need a junk yard of crap that don't work. I have my hard to use could have swore at the home depot service department for wanting to take 100 dollars to return my lawn-boy and my good old trusty yard-man. I really wanted a snapper and got tricked in to getting that crazy stupid lawn-boy. I might just keep it and wait till I can drive and get a snapper rear engine rider.


----------



## bugman

well the rewind starter is a simple fix for a shop. and you don't need a license to drive a rider on the side of the road. it goes maybe 6 mph, thats not even enough mph to have a license on. what do you hate about that lawnboy??


----------



## Scott15

The back end is lower than the wheels. When you cut low like most of my customers that have st. aug grass it draggs and the rwd system doesn't work that well from that and the low back end makes it keep the grass under and bog down the motor. It cuts super nice and looks like powder from the gator blade on it. Nice cut. Bad crappy on drugs engineering.


----------



## Scott15

oh bug. We have REAL tight REAL strick local police inforcement. I talked to one who cuts grass and he told me to get something to pull my wagon and I ask him if it's legal and says it's not and that I can't get one.


----------



## Scott15

one more. How do you get that pain in the a$$ hard to get in spring? It just won't go back in. When you try it nearly hits you and is a pain. 


COULD SOMEONE SEND ME THE PART THAT GOES ON THE STARTER!!!!!


----------



## bugman

you can ask in the swap and sale down below 4 cycle for the part but the spring is simple, what i do is wind the rope around the pulley, then i take the spring and hook it to the cover on the tab and then take the end and hook it to the pulley and wind it up and when it gets tight take and pull the rop out the hole. oh and take that mower thats too low, can you adjust it or is it stuck that way?


----------



## Scott15

hmmmmn. I don't know! I got to get rid of any not working crap. I'm going to put the quattro on the lawn-boy. I might need to clean the carb though.


----------



## bugman

if it runs good just run it without the filter while running a little cleaner through it. no need to tear it apart unless it needs a new diaphram. if it needs a new one of those and you get a shop to do it and it costs more then 5 bucks labor do it yourself because a diaphram is about 2 bucks for the gasket too and a few screws out and take the carb off and pop in a new one.


----------



## Scott15

hmmmn. I have a problem. I tipped the engine up in a vertical position to get it off the deck which I haven't been able to do because of those DAMN bolts being on there so tight. The oil started coming out of it from somewhere. The dipstick is secure and not leaking out oil but somewhere from the block oil is coming out of it. It looks really dark and got all over the muffler and I checked the dipstick and it looks like the guy REALLY overfiled it. What do I do? If it's gonna cost money it's going in the trash and I will find annother engine somewhere else.


----------



## roperdude91

it means that you shouldnt tilt it like that and you always check the oil before you run it and never tilt with muffler up or sparkplug down


----------



## bugman

probablly it came out of the breather, thats why you always drain the oil before you work on one like that.


----------



## Scott15

My dad is going to use his blow torch to get it off. I was turning the blade and heard some gurgling. It sounded like it was the fuel in the carb or the oil. I think it was overfilled. I will try it anyway. If it doesn't start up I'm throwing it away. I might buy that part for the starter. It's only about 13 dollars. Couldn't I find one free?


----------



## bugman

oh crap dude. it was your fault its doing it. for one thing use some wd40 on the bolts and let it set. the gurgling is probablly oil in the combustion chamber or in the carb. there it no need to throw it away. i've had a couple engines because of this somebody threw away because of that. the engine is fine!!!!!!!!! oil may be in the chamber or the carb. no need to throw it away!!!!


----------



## Scott15

How do you fix it?


----------



## roperdude91

put it on a good deck and prime and start
it will smoke for a few mins but not harm done
and before tyou do that change the oil and only put about 18 ounces of oil in there, more will be over filled and less will be bad
10w30 5w30 or 30w oil


----------



## bugman

yeah if you do what he says, it'll smoke for a good while. put a bungy cord on the brake handle and leave it and it'll just burn right off


----------



## Scott15

yeah. thanks. It rained last night and I forgot to cover the scotts which had the metal shrowed off and the flywheel was visible. The quattro has a cover one it.


----------



## roperdude91

that aint gonna kill it scott lol


----------



## Scott15

I know. My dad doesn't want to fix the quattro. He has a lot of other things to do like build my sister's big hard to build playset in the yard. Its one of those expensive models. He won't let me use the torch.


----------



## bugman

damn, why not, you do know how to use it don't you?


----------



## roperdude91

Scott15 said:


> I know. My dad doesn't want to fix the quattro. He has a lot of other things to do like build my sister's big hard to build playset in the yard. Its one of those expensive models. He won't let me use the torch.


I WOULDNT BLAME HIM!! :drunk: 
you didnt evewn know where the airfilter was on his scotts with the quantum
its not under the recoil starter, its on the side lol :tongue:


----------



## bugman

yeah right there with the quantums it right there on the side with the primer


----------



## roperdude91

yup
he was like how do i get to the airfilter, i cant get hte starter off to check the air filter
the recoil is riveted to the blower shroud lol


----------



## bugman

yeah, well he's a learner and a asker though. he's a noob to em. ahhhh new carb on that noma solved by sticky butterfly, the old one was sticking somewhere inside and was about to fall apart. i had a good one sitting around so i used that


----------



## Scott15

Would you blame a blind person for runing into a wall? People like me who are not very familiar or not that experienced with engines shouldn't be blamed for not being able to do a overhaul or something I don't know. I would say that you would be sad and worthless at playing a solo in the key of b flat sharp minor with sus fth 7 or a jazz standard chart that you have to play that you haven't seen in your life before or transpose dave brubeck's take five for the band if they can't play e flat minor. 


You should understand that I don't that much and you need to help me understand what to do with engines. Not make fun because I would make fun of you not playing piano.


----------



## bugman

just to let you know, i wasn't making fun of ya.


----------



## roperdude91

jazz and piano arent for me, engines and aquariums and biking are lol


----------



## bugman

engines and computers for me


----------



## Scott15

I know bug. I was taking about jon. You might be good at engines and I'm new and need to learn. Sometime I need to come up there and you give me a small engine repair course. But take your medicine so you don't screw up and have to fix something over and over until you get it right.


----------



## bugman

huh. what medicine. what courses. best way to learn is in school and yourself


----------



## Scott15

Jon takes some kind of concentration medicine.


----------



## bugman

he has adhd i think


----------



## Scott15

hmmmmn. Yeah.


----------



## roperdude91

lol yup adhd hoiwd ya know bug?
when i take the medicine, ii make a+'s on my schoolwork, but i hardly take it so i end up with the drunken rodent attention span and i get too bored and dont do the work


----------



## Scott15

That's why you don't pass. hmmmmn. I want a red xtl briggs shrowd.


----------



## bugman

paint it red. either that or spend money to buy a engine with it or buy the shroud. doesn't really matter


----------



## Scott15

My neighbor has a old scotts in his yard. It has a black xtl shrowd and I might ask him for it. Then buy some spray paint. Or I could look for a craftsman that has a blown motor with the xtl shrowd.

I WANT ONE!!!!!!


----------



## bugman

well what you can do, which is what i did. i painted the noma's shroud red, the same red as what they are painted now. clean it up, sand it down and paint it in thin coats of red and bake it.


----------



## roperdude91

what, the shorud like on mine?
i spray painted mine red, and i scraped half of it off hwen i threw my blower and trimmer on it in the shed lol
time for more paint


----------



## Scott15

I might do that. Yeah jon I want one just like yours.


----------



## roperdude91

well ya cant have mine lol


----------



## Scott15

Wher can I get one?


----------



## roperdude91

a briggs dealer the dump somewhere just not me lol


----------



## Scott15

yeah. I bet you can't guess why I want one.


----------



## bugman

because you just do.


----------



## roperdude91

becuase you want to copy me


----------



## Scott15

nooooooooo. You will never guess why!!!!!!!!


----------



## roperdude91

cuz it makes it look like my i/c?


----------



## bugman

because your obsessed with it.


----------



## Scott15

close. There's a REAL reason why.


----------



## bugman

you just want it. or you like red.


----------



## Scott15

Nooooooooooooo!


hmmmmmmn.


----------



## bugman

yeah the snapper, so........ doesn't mean much.


----------



## Scott15

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This is funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bugman

yeah, mainly since i don't really care, its a red cover, paint one red already


----------



## Scott15

I have a xrm and want it to look like a xtl so that it will look like that model.


----------



## bugman

m'kay, haha i'm happy, 31cc straight shaft for me


----------



## roperdude91

its not really a model scott, quantum is the model, xtl and crap is just the shroud it has lol
you can have a 6.5hp xtl and a 6.5hp xrm with the same model and code numbers, guess what?
is the same exact engine except for the stupid plastic shroud


----------



## Scott15

I know I know. It's a new model. My dad said that I had to throw away the old scotts quantum because I made a deal that I would get rid of the not working mowers if he brought the lawn-boy back. So now there gone.


----------



## bugman

no just the same model bascially in new colors, sux about the mowers.


----------



## Scott15

Is the xrm considered an I/C?


----------



## bugman

if its its called a I/C it is, if its called a xrm its just a normal quantum


----------



## Scott15

hmmmmn. Well it must be a normal xrm.

The guy that lives across the street is going to work on our bathroom has a scotts that has been siting outside for a while that has a xtl shrowd. Are you suposed to paint it?


----------



## bugman

if its red, don't paint it, if its black and you want it red paint it


----------



## Scott15

I found where to get my red xtl shrowd. This guy I cut has a craftsman propelled that is a pain in the ass to start. He said you have to prime it 30 times to get it to start. He's going to give it to me. I can use my other quantum to get it started and give jon the hard to start one for the part he needs. What part to you need? I can take it off so I don't have to ship the whole engine.


----------



## bugman

i don't need any parts.


----------



## Scott15

I know.


----------



## roperdude91

Scott15 said:


> I found where to get my red xtl shrowd. This guy I cut has a craftsman propelled that is a pain in the ass to start. He said you have to prime it 30 times to get it to start. He's going to give it to me. I can use my other quantum to get it started and give jon the hard to start one for the part he needs. What part to you need? I can take it off so I don't have to ship the whole engine.


lol like i think you can take it apart and give me the internals lolololol
i need camshaft, rod, oil slinger, cylinder head, a head gasket(which i cant use lol) i cant use it cuz they fall apart when you ttake the heads off


----------



## Scott15

hmmmmmn. Damn't!!!! Bugman go to lawncafe!!!!!


----------



## Scott15

This site is dead.


----------



## bugman

umm, no it isn't, you are just not patient enough


----------



## roperdude91

its not as active as it used to be face it bugman lol


----------



## bugman

like i really even care.


----------



## Motor Hugger

Talk about stupid. If you can't understand why people think Honda's are great engines, then you're just bigoted. Honda's GX engines are among the most reliable small engines, period. The GC engines are cheaper, but they are still more technologically advanced than any American-engineered small engines. OHC on a single cylinder engine? American's cannot even get OHC designs for their automotive engines! 

Also, you said you worked on a GCV engine and the push-rod went through the head? OHC designs do not use push-rods. Fewer parts means less friction, greater efficiency, greater durability.

Honda introduced the OHC technology in the low end to work out the kinks, but over the next few years they will be adding the durability of the GX engines (quality bearings, cast iron sleeves, etc.) to the GC design. There is already at least on model like this, the GS I believe. 

Honda's reputation for quality is not undeserved. Their cars have ranked first in quality and reliability in a variety of surveys over the years. Anecdotal evidence abounds. A friend of mine is still driving his Honda Accord from the 80's with about 200,000 miles on it, and you know what he's replaced? The water pump. Tires. Oil changes. Radiator flushes. 200 K miles and the only major repair is the water pump. Try that with an American car. The fact is that the Japanese take pride in building cars, while Americans are too busy fretting over the next quarter's profits. And no golden parachutes for Japanese CEOs - if the company goes down, then the CEO is dishonored. Contrast that to GM going down in flames, where they blame everyone but themselves and bail out with huge bonuses.


----------



## bugman

well you may have a point.....but calm down..... and check out some american automotive websites....... they use ohc engines.....reason why they are slow to get off ohv pushrod engines.....because they are reliable. 200,000 miles.....seems reasonable.... i have over a million on one of my cars....its a 1980.....new radiator after all those years, carb, fuel pump (mechanical) and a heater coil. alternator and water pump over 15 years old. and a 96 s-10 with over 200,000 miles original everything except the radiator. i hope though your not downing other small engine makers.... briggs may be old school, but they are as reliable as hondas gx series, kohlers. etc. and the parts are cheaper to obtain. oh and p.s. gm and isuzu are together. gm has a honda engine in the saturn vue. and they use ohc engines, and i do agree gm is slow but they need to get rid of the head operators that are choking it. just kinda calm down....
another thing, who said that a push rod was thrown out? ohc hondas should use a timing belt.


----------



## roperdude91

motor hugger, why did you bring up this old thread?
scott is long gone now, he thinks lawnsite is the best thing in the world now and he wont waste his time looking at these "lesser" sites


----------



## jonsey

I'e read this thread about Honda engines, B&S engines , likes, dislikes , to me it all adds up to What perspective it looked at, I was with a Caterpillar dealer for 43 years,
I remember A visit with a Caterpiller field engine rep once to a Ford Truck Dealer, At that time Detroit had an 8.2 midsize engine that was having all kinds of problems, In this dealers shop you could see them setting everywhere, The Cat Rep grins and asks the service Manager "How do you like the Detroit 8.2's?" The service managers replied 
" I love them" Afterword the Cat Rep. asked me" How can he say he likes the 8.2?"
I said " because he is A Service Manager, Not A truck Owner!" 
In my Opinion , Even the worst ScrewUp can serve as A Good Example!


----------



## Scott15

roperdude91 said:


> motor hugger, why did you bring up this old thread?
> scott is long gone now, he thinks lawnsite is the best thing in the world now and he wont waste his time looking at these "lesser" sites


Don't get pissed I'm still here.


----------



## Mr.C

LOL hahaha


----------



## roperdude91

AND NOW>>>>>>>>>why post in this thread? its ancient and mr. c, the post before yours was november 11th
OLD!!


----------



## Scott15

Wow it's still going.


----------



## roperdude91

AND KNOW IT NEEDS TO STOP!!!
whats the point of this thread anymore, its liek a year old now


----------



## Scott15

Keep it alive.


----------



## scrench

1,429 views 














Keep it alive


----------



## Scott15

Wtf. Keep it going.


----------



## scrench

1,573 it lives


----------



## engine man

i think honda is a really good engine techumseh suck they run like crap briggs kohler and honda are the best engines i could ever own


----------



## Scott15

engine man said:


> i think honda is a really good engine techumseh suck they run like crap briggs kohler and honda are the best engines i could ever own


Only if it's a honda gxv.


----------

